
Apple Arcade - UkiahSmith
https://www.apple.com/apple-arcade/
======
hans1729
From the stream:

Lauches September 19th.

Interesting approach: one subscription for 4.99/month (for "the whole
family"), with a set of arcade-exclusive releases. Seems like a good way to
generate continuous revenue, no?

